

Tilera working on 100 core processor - oconnor0
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/26/tilera_third_gen_mesh_chips/print.html

======
oconnor0
The processor sounds pretty cool, but the idea of a closed ISA that only comes
with their own version of Linux makes me uneasy. I guess I want my hardware &
software open.

